# Massey Ferguson backhoe fan belt installation



## johnsrosco1 (2 mo ago)

I am trying to replace a fan belt on a MF 750 industrial backhoe but have discovered being a 4wd the belt has to be passed through the drive shaft at the front axle.
To do this do you have to unbolt the plate attached to the universal joint? Or is there another method? Thanks jb24


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I would imagine that the shaft you mention is the hydraulic pump shaft that drives off of the crankshaft pulley, the connection to the pulley should be held by bolts, so yes, the bolts will have to be removed to enable that belt to be fitted.


----------



## johnsrosco1 (2 mo ago)

Thanks for that information, Much appreciated, jb24


----------

